# wall colors with dark cherry bedroom set



## grizzlybear117 (Dec 2, 2013)

Need some advice,

What color should I paint my bedroom that would go well with my dark cherry bedroom set. I just bought a new house and i am not crazy on the wall colors currently in the bedroom.

I was kind of thinking of maybe an accent wall behind the bed frame.

any advice would be great!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Which colour you like most try that one.


----------



## classyhome (Dec 4, 2013)

You should use off white color shade for wall paint. see some here http://goo.gl/qyT3c5


----------



## batista81 (Dec 28, 2013)

gray!!


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd pick a cool tone…cherry furniture with warm tones (tan/taupe/brown, yellows, etc) will look too 90's.

Gray or a bluish green would look good (like Slate Blue by Benjamin Moore).


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice furniture of Cherry color. You can try cream or offwhite color on walls. Or combination of cream and cherry color on curtains.


----------

